# Cayo Boats



## AgAngler2370 (May 5, 2017)

Curious what JB's current wait time is right now. I know he's about to launch new site and get married so tons going on right now. Hopefully they have have burned through some of the backlog because he does put out a good product that has quite the following.


----------



## tbnolefan (Feb 2, 2017)

I've been in the queue for a few months now. JB has been super responsive and has invited me to the shop just to hang out and check out the process a couple of times. I've not really bothered him with questions so far but I'm sure that will all change once the build starts.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Honestly, I haven't owned a Cayo, but I have seen the 17-3 in person and for me even fishing creeks here in Jax is a little too narrow for me. Very nice boat and good craftsmanship from what I have seen but looks a little tippy especially for someone bigger.

On that note personally I would look into the 18 as the beam is wider and most likely drafts very little due to water displacement and is more stable in that manner.

You also have the option of running a 60 on up as far as motor size so you can keep the weight down and if I remember the 18 was getting some really good speeds on a video I watched a while back??


----------



## tbnolefan (Feb 2, 2017)

I don't find the 173 to be tippy but I am pretty agile. If I were a big dude fishing with another big dude I might think otherwise. Also, it is a two man boat max. I wouldn't want to put a third guy on it unless you were just sitting there soaking bait. 

If I were building a 173 I'd build it linerless with a tiller. It doesn't seem like a console boat to me. It's a great glades type skiff and perfect for getting super skinny and the quality is unmatched for the price.


----------



## fishingdave (Aug 27, 2015)

Any video's of a Cayo 180 with someone walking the gunnels?


----------



## wooddrow (Dec 31, 2013)

the 18 with a mercury 60 was 41-42 im pretty sure


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

i test drove the 173 w a 30hp and thought it was a really nice boat. i didn't think it was tippy at all but it does feel relatively small. for comparison, i have a 16 whipray now which is shorter but the deck and cockpit space feel considerably larger.

would love to get on an 180 someday


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

I demoed the 180 and I weigh 205. When I walked the gunnels they didn't touch the water. I'm in line for a 180 now, should be up soon.

JB has been really responsive the whole time and I would definitely recommend either boat to anyone.


----------



## zmgsvt (Jun 5, 2009)

fishingdave said:


> Any video's of a Cayo 180 with someone walking the gunnels?


We put almost 800lbs on one gunnel and the rub rail did just touch the water. My 17v Maverick would of flipped.


Have had no problems with JB and he has been very responsive. I was apprehensive after hearing from some folks on here but after demoing the boat and a few others I decided to try it and have been happy so far.


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

I agree. I've been on the 17 as well and it didn't seem any tippier than a maverick.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Tippy gets thrown around a lot, not sure what people expect from a 65 inch boat. I don't find mine to be tippy. Moving from front to back is easy even with the console. Stepping around the front platform lean bar can be tricky the first few times you do it but there aren't really any sudden movements or surprises from the boat. My last boat was very sensitive so this thing feels very predictable and surprisingly stable for it's beam. Walking the gunnels is a cute party trick but I can't really think of a situation where it would be necessary. It's not something that has even been important to me. 

The boat runs fast with the 50 tohatsu. Mine has a full liner with center console and it draws about 7 inches of water. If you bury the tabs it will get up and run in water shallow enough to make you nervous. Construction is very very good, as good as any one of the big names. Everything fits as it should and is finished nicely. The console jump seat cooler holds ice as well as anything and drains into the bilge making it very to clean. 

The hull itself is very well thought out. It's not someone else's mold that's been tweaked and renamed. You can tell someone spent a lot of time on this thing. It feels very solid and stable on plane. No movement when the passenger leans to one side and I can bend over and pick up something off the floor without any issues. I'm 6'2" and this is by far the most comfortable seated position I've ever experienced in a skiff along with plenty of room to stand.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My boat has a 90" beam and is not tippy. Now if you weigh 250 I can feel you move around the boat. With that said I draw 8-9". Its relative


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

I've had mine since march, and fished the hell out of it most days since. I'll echo most of what @jmrodandgun said, except I walk the gunnels all the time because it's just faster from one end to the other and it saves me a few steps up and down along the way. I'm also a lifelong surfer, so agility isn't a problem for me... I have a linerless hull with a 30hp tiller and closed front and rear bulkheads so I can have permanent fuel forward. This seemed like the perfect niche for the hull design in my eyes and I've been more than pleased with everything. 

I cruised her 25 miles up and down biscayne bay wednesday morning and she just skimmed along at 28kts in a good chop with a full yeti, 10 gallons of fuel and a pile of fly rods along with myself onboard. It really is the little skiff that does.


----------



## KiKoKiK (Oct 20, 2017)

I'm heading up to Cayo Boatworks in the morning to meet with JB. My 180 finally hit the mold. I'm going to take some photos of the build and drop off a couple of goodies...


----------



## fishingdave (Aug 27, 2015)

Used their website to ask for a quote and some information and no luck getting a response.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

KiKoKiK said:


> I'm heading up to Cayo Boatworks in the morning to meet with JB. My 180 finally hit the mold. I'm going to take some photos of the build and drop off a couple of goodies...



Post some pics of the boats progress if you can. I was interested in the 18 since JB posted some running numbers. It seemed pretty impressive!


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

If I ever was to buy a brand new boat, I would be looking hard at the 180. Just looked at some pics and that thing looks sick.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Mine just went in for it's first service. The boat is itself is holding up well. I've beat on it pretty hard and everything is still nice and tight, rattle free. The Tohatsu 50 is great. I wish it had a little smoother idle and the plastic cover on the controls is worthless, those are my only complaints. It will run 40 if you try really hard but he best part about the boat is it hums along nicely at 30 with no fuss. At first I thought I wanted to replace it with a 180 but it's done everything I need it to do so far, and it's even kept us dry on windy days. It's got more storage than I really need and the jumpseat cooler is the best thing since sliced bread. I ran a waterman for a short time while waiting on the 173 to be built and while I don't think it's a fair comparison, I much prefer the 173 because it performs better underway. Fit and finish is wash with the two boats. Side by side with my friends Caimen they are pretty similar in size. If you ignore the sponsons on the Caiman they are within an inch or so of each other rub rail to rub rail.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I yell at myself once a month for not buying their tiller demo skiff 2 years ago: https://www.microskiff.com/threads/2015-cayo-173-demo-skiff-and-trailer.9488/


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

I love the look of the Cayo 173 and the starting price seems quite reasonable in the world we live in. I've always thought this would be a great boat for those tired of paying 20K for a 16 or 18 year old Whip. 

Is it still a year wait to get one?


----------



## j102 (Jun 26, 2017)

Can someone give me an idea on the price for the Cayo 173? How does it compare in price to the Ankona/Saltmarsh boats?


----------



## AgAngler2370 (May 5, 2017)

j102 said:


> Can someone give me an idea on the price for the Cayo 173? How does it compare in price to the Ankona/Saltmarsh boats?


They are fairly comparable (with in a few thousand) when you add all the options on and do an apples to apples comparison. I looked at both really hard before putting my deposit down on the cayo. What made the decision for me was the standard trailer on cayo is hands down better and the center console is roomier for flush mounting electronics and guages.


----------



## j102 (Jun 26, 2017)

AgAngler2370 said:


> They are fairly comparable (with in a few thousand) when you add all the options on and do an apples to apples comparison. I looked at both really hard before putting my deposit down on the cayo. What made the decision for me was the standard trailer on cayo is hands down better and the center console is roomier for flush mounting electronics and guages.


Thanks! Yes, I was looking at comparing similar hulls, basic configuration, same size engine and trailer.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

I've fished the hell out of mine the last 7 months since I took delivery, averaging at least a few days on the water weekly and I still don't have any complaints. I have the no liner hull with a 30 zuke tiller. It is recklessly fast with just me in it, and I've even fished it with two friends on board a few times and it still gets on plane in a hurry and hums along just fine in the mid 20's. 

I've done some pretty long range navs and crossed a few 10-15 mile stretches of open gulf and while it's certainly not what the skiff is designed for, the damn thing just takes it in stride. Not to mention I average 15mpg depending on the sea state and how much tab I use. 

In my opinion, no other manufacturer can walk down the same block as JB when it comes to what you get for the money. I've spent time on them all and fit and finish is on par with the best of them. I don't think I'll ever sell my 173 but I will definitely be adding a 180 to the stable when the time is right.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

j102 said:


> Can someone give me an idea on the price for the Cayo 173? How does it compare in price to the Ankona/Saltmarsh boats?


Go to the web site; $16,999 for the base boat/motor/trailer and then the upgrades and options are listed, though not priced out.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

That's insanely cheap when you compare other builders base package price. You get a TON of boat for 17g's and you don't have to skimp on the trailer. 

An 18 shadow cast w/ 30 tohatsu is only a thousand dollars less than the base package Cayo with the same motor . You would have to be high on really crappy drugs to not cough up that extra thousand.


----------



## j102 (Jun 26, 2017)

Fritz said:


> Go to the web site; $16,999 for the base boat/motor/trailer and then the upgrades and options are listed, though not priced out.


Thanks. Definitely a good price and good looking boat.


----------



## firefighter813x (May 14, 2017)

I have a 2016 center console Cayo 173 and really like it with the Tohatsu 50, however, I may sell it for the 180! I've been toying with the idea the last week after getting some quotes from JB. I wish there was someone here in Charleston, SC that had one for me to demo!


----------



## tbnolefan (Feb 2, 2017)

I think they will be on the road in the first part of 2018 for some demos. I think SC and Texas are on the list of stops.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

firefighter813x said:


> I have a 2016 center console Cayo 173 and really like it with the Tohatsu 50, however, I may sell it for the 180!


Any specific reason why?


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

^ my 2 cents from test driving the 173. It struck me as an awesome boat and great value but it's definitely not big. I would say my 16 Whipray 'feels' considerably bigger than the 173. So would imagine some folks looking for something slightly bigger might be looking to trade up to the 180.


----------



## ReelFisher (Mar 14, 2017)

firefighter813x said:


> I have a 2016 center console Cayo 173 and really like it with the Tohatsu 50, however, I may sell it for the 180! I've been toying with the idea the last week after getting some quotes from JB. I wish there was someone here in Charleston, SC that had one for me to demo!


I'm in Charleston too and my 180 should hopefully be done in a few weeks so you're more than welcome to take a ride/fish any time.


----------



## firefighter813x (May 14, 2017)

ReelFisher- That would be sweet! Shoot me a PM with your contact info. What are you fishing out of now?


----------



## Feather Thrower (Dec 4, 2015)

I'm in Chas too and likely in the market in the next year too. Want something to get shallower than my Action Craft. PM sent Reelfisher


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

The 173 seems pretty popular nowadays. But I see a lot of people selling them to upgrade to 180 or to a larger skiff. Why are so many people selling within such a short time of receiving 173, especially with long wait? Is it too tippy? Never been on one, just curious as it seems like the perfect micro and wonder why people are selling so quickly.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

The 180 is not a technical poling skiff...IMHO. Its closer to a flats boat. 

The 173 does indeed feel small. But its more suited to chasing redfish than the 180, which I look at as more of a beach tarpon boat.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Str8-Six said:


> Why are so many people selling within such a short time of receiving 173


The few that sold here do give that illusion but an overwhelming majority of these boats stay with their buyers. It also appears that some people are making a profit on these, so take that for what it's worth.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> The few that sold here do give that illusion but an overwhelming majority of these boats stay with their buyers. It also appears that some people are making a profit on these, so take that for what it's worth.


If I had a skiff that I was extremely happy with I would not sell to make a measlly profit but that is just me. Especially people that wait a long time. Seems like a great little skiff.


----------



## zmgsvt (Jun 5, 2009)

In that regard the 17hpxv shouldn't be considered a skiff. I've ran one for close to 6 years and the performance is remarkably similar with draft, ease of poling, speed, and a few other things going to the 180.


----------



## tbnolefan (Feb 2, 2017)

Str8-Six said:


> The 173 seems pretty popular nowadays. But I see a lot of people selling them to upgrade to 180 or to a larger skiff. Why are so many people selling within such a short time of receiving 173, especially with long wait? Is it too tippy? Never been on one, just curious as it seems like the perfect micro and wonder why people are selling so quickly.


In my opinion, a lot of people set their 173 up to be something it isn't. To me, the perfect 173 is a linerless tiller skiff. Perfect for getting skinny and chasing reds. When I see a 173 with a center console and 50-60 HP motor hanging off the back, I cringe. 



crboggs said:


> The 180 is not a technical poling skiff...IMHO. Its closer to a flats boat.


This is just crazy talk. Unless you also consider a Biscayne, Marquesa, or HPX V to be a flats boat too. I think the 180 poles way nicer than any of those boats. 7 1/2 inches with Yamaha 70 on the back isn't too shabby for a skiff that can handle the beach.

Rumor has it, there is a skinnier version of the 180 coming out in the near future.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I agree with you on the 173. It should be set up as a tiller. There's not enough cockpit room to squeeze a console in there. 

The Biscayne and Marquesa are definitely not technical poling skiffs IMHO. Like the HPX V they are beach tarpon / guide boats that draft a little bit more than a true tech skiff. Look at the Hell's Bay website...even they consider them to be "open water" boats. Hell, the Marquesa has almost an 80" beam. And I call BS on any of those boats floating in 7" of water in a real fishing scenario...reality is more like 8-10" which puts them squarely in flats boat draft depths.

And why make a skinnier version of the 180? They already have a tippier version with less cockpit...its called the 173.


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

crboggs said:


> And why make a skinnier version of the 180? They already have a tippier version with less cockpit...its called the 173.


I don't know... maybe ask the East Cape guys how the EvoX turned out...


----------



## tbnolefan (Feb 2, 2017)

crboggs said:


> I agree with you on the 173. It should be set up as a tiller. There's not enough cockpit room to squeeze a console in there.
> 
> The Biscayne and Marquesa are definitely not technical poling skiffs IMHO. Like the HPX V they are beach tarpon / guide boats that draft a little bit more than a true tech skiff. Look at the Hell's Bay website...even they consider them to be "open water" boats. Hell, the Marquesa has almost an 80" beam. And I call BS on any of those boats floating in 7" of water in a real fishing scenario...reality is more like 8-10" which puts them squarely in flats boat draft depths.
> 
> And why make a skinnier version of the 180? They already have a tippier version with less cockpit...its called the 173.


Bruh. Just stop.


----------



## firefighter813x (May 14, 2017)

I can shed some light on this. I have a Cayo 173 that I am selling and it is awesome. The Cayo was my second boat and I am very new to boating and fishing. I bought it thinking I would be poling all the time with friends and slaying redfish. The reality is that I don't have the time or a fishing partner to go with. With that being said, I learned the hard way that fishing on a larger boat with a trolling motor is what I need, especially with my family. 

It's kind of like when I bought a new motocross bike in my 30's and realized after riding and getting hurt I can't work and pay the bills. LOL

Reality sucks.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Eventually I want to down size to something with a 30 Zuke side console, no liner. 173 seems impressive from the performance with the 30hp and draft so it has my attention. Just wanted some feedback on why some people were selling. I stirred the pot a little but there is no fun unless you stir it every now and then. Anyone know what the prices are now?


----------



## firefighter813x (May 14, 2017)

Str8-Six said:


> Eventually I want to down size to something with a 30 Zuke side console, no liner. 173 seems impressive from the performance with the 30hp and draft so it has my attention. Just wanted some feedback on why some people were selling. I stirred the pot a little but there is now fun unless you stir it every no and then. Anyone know what the prices are now?


My brother has a Cayo 173 tiller with a 25 or 30 Suzuki and really likes it. He's the reason why I bought my center console 173. I'm selling it now because we both don't need microskiffs and I need something bigger to cruise with my family and the dog. J.B. keeps raising the prices on both the 173 and 180 so check them out soon.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

tbnolefan said:


> Bruh. Just stop.


*lol* If you think the Marquesa is a technical poling skiff then yeah, we're probably wasting time on this friendly debate. We're not likely to agree.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

crboggs said:


> I agree with you on the 173. It should be set up as a tiller. There's not enough cockpit room to squeeze a console in there.


You act like people who get a tiller don't get tiller consoles or fill up all that extra space with crap. What do you do with all that open space anyway? Admire your superior decision making from atop the platform? I don't get it.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> You act like people who get a tiller don't get tiller consoles or fill up all that extra space with crap. What do you do with all that open space anyway? Admire your superior decision making from atop the platform? I don't get it.


It all comes down to personal preference I guess. For myself, open space is a huge factor in how I look at skiffs and will be at the top of my list when I get my next one. I am 6'5" so a small skiff can get extra small when you add a console especially to an already small cockpit. Ease of walking from the platform to the bow, ability to add a chair/bean bag/cooler for a passenger when you need it and take it out when you don't. I love to take a skiff on a camping trip so that means a full size cooler or two, camping gear, and fuel needs to go somewhere. I primarily fly fish and I fish pretty minimal and by myself so i need nothing that comes along with a center console. If i was a guide and I needed a jump seat, console livewell, trim tab/jack plate controls, gauges, and large GPS mount, then I would for sure get a center console, but I would make sure there was still enough room for a cooler in front of the seat and my knees weren't hitting the console when sitting.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> You act like people who get a tiller don't get tiller consoles or fill up all that extra space with crap. What do you do with all that open space anyway? Admire your superior decision making from atop the platform? I don't get it.


Touchy much?

I throw fly...exclusively...which means traveling light and open decks. Very little clutter. So no...I wouldn't be filling up the cockpit with crap.

I spent a day on a 173 with a tiller. Its a tight cockpit and its tippy. Putting a console in there is going to push you further off center line and exaggerate things every time you swap platforms with your partner.

Tippy doesn't bother me honestly, I do alot of fly fishing from a canoe and a SUP. I just offer it as feedback for someone who is thinking about the boat and hasn't had a chance to wet test or fish one. Kinda like the people who told me how tippy a Gladesman was before I experienced it first hand. (The Gladesman is about twice as tippy as a 173 *lol*)

If I'd bought that Gladesman without wet testing it, I'm not sure I'd have been happy with it until I got acclimated to it...which is what I suspect is happening with all the people trading in 173s for 180s...


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

crboggs said:


> Touchy much?


No, I just think it's stupid when people discuss how boats they don't own should be set up. Case in point....



crboggs said:


> I spent *a day* on a 173 with a tiller. Its a tight cockpit and its tippy. Putting a console in there is going to push you further off center line and exaggerate things every time you swap platforms with your partner.


You state this as fact, when it's actually little more than an opinion. I'll concede that it's an informed opinion, but I can not agree that it's tippy, cramped, or hard to move back to front. It's simply not true. 



crboggs said:


> I just offer it as feedback for someone who is thinking about the boat and hasn't had a chance to wet test or fish one.


This is a free country and you can do whatever you want, but you should really leave this up to people who have spent more than a few hours on one.


----------



## FriendlyCheese (Feb 3, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> No, I just think it's stupid when people discuss how boats they don't own should be set up. Case in point....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha it sounds like you bought one and trying to reassure your purchase.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Informed opinions are about as good as it gets on anything, right? I've poled and fished the Cayo 173, HB Pro, HB Guide, and Spear Glades X. Falling out of a Gladesman doesn't really count...but I'll admit it happened. 

I think a good number of 173s were built for people who thought they were getting a larger 18' flats skiff / boat and then realized that the 180 was ultimately better suited to consoles, trolling motors, power poles, motors over 50 HP, and sand bar passengers...

I know at least two guys who had money down on a 173 and then ultimately took delivery of a 180. They made the right call for how they are using the boats.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Still interested in how much prices went up... and current prices


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

I checked Cayo's site this morning, base price on the 173 hasn't changed, still $16,999.

I went for a flight physical this morning also, the doc raised his prices again, up 15%. The Cayo seems like a bargain, at least for now.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

I think it is just the used ones on their third owner that keep going up...but the wait list is shorter for sure.


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

Str8-Six said:


> The 173 seems pretty popular nowadays. But I see a lot of people selling them to upgrade to 180 or to a larger skiff. Why are so many people selling within such a short time of receiving 173, especially with long wait? Is it too tippy? Never been on one, just curious as it seems like the perfect micro and wonder why people are selling so quickly.


Some people are selling so "quickly" because they bought the 173 thinking that it would be great to fish three people, or great for rough water, when in reality it was not built primarily for either of those situations. Think of it as buying a Glades Skiff, and thinking that it will do the same job as a Marquesa, because they are both 18'. You would be equally disappointed buying a Marquesa and expecting it to float in 5 inches of water. Two 18' boats with very different purposes.

I also think that a lot of people generally get into a small technical poling skiff, thinking that it is the end-all be-all and will do everything they want it to do, and quickly realize that that it doesn't measure up to this grand idea that they have created in their head; they may also be having problems finding and catching fish on one, because it ends up being such a different game and can sometimes prohibit you from doing other types of fishing that you used to enjoy.

And, last but certainly not least, is the "need something a little bigger for the family" aspect that we see so often in the classifieds, which can frequently be interpreted as "I don't feel safe in this thing, I don't want to take our kids to the sandbar on it, and you better believe there aren't going to be two boats at this house". Happy wife / happy life, and there's no shame in switching gears a little to keep everyone comfortable and excited about boating and fishing.

I currently have a great opportunity to get into an 180, and I am holding off for now. Yes, I would be able to do more open water fishing, go faster, stay dryer and have a softer ride. But, I'll miss out on some of the most enjoyable sightfishing there is, in the super shallow water. My 173 performs perfectly for what it was really built for: tiller, two people, lots of running and poling in shallow water. I knew what I was signing up for, and I love my boat.


----------



## Luke_B (May 28, 2014)

I love reading boat arguments.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Sandalous said:


> Some people are selling so "quickly" because they bought the 173 thinking that it would be great to fish three people, or great for rough water, when in reality it was not built primarily for either of those situations. Think of it as buying a Glades Skiff, and thinking that it will do the same job as a Marquesa, because they are both 18'. You would be equally disappointed buying a Marquesa and expecting it to float in 5 inches of water. Two 18' boats with very different purposes.
> 
> I also think that a lot of people generally get into a small technical poling skiff, thinking that it is the end-all be-all and will do everything they want it to do, and quickly realize that that it doesn't measure up to this grand idea that they have created in their head; they may also be having problems finding and catching fish on one, because it ends up being such a different game and can sometimes prohibit you from doing other types of fishing that you used to enjoy.
> 
> ...


Funny thing is that, I agree with everything you said. I’m sure a lot of people’s needs change after a boat purchase. Mine for sure did, when I was shopping for my skiff I thought my wife would go out all the time so I got something a little more stable and that can carry 2 people plus me comfortably. And I got that but now I’ve learned that my wife barely goes out and that I usually only fish with one or go solo. I originally wanted a Glide but my wife said it was too tippy lol. Now I’m contemplating downsizing to what I originally wanted, maybe to a Glide, Heron Micro, BT Micro or 173, not sure. 

And yes, people tend to exaggerate about there boat which leads some people to sell when they find out it doesn’t do whatever they assumed it does. That goes for most skiffs not just Cayo. 

I on the other hand, just kept my boat and learned how to get the most out of it. I know nothing is ever going to be perfect. 

And just to keep the fire lit.... I have not seen 1 Evox for sale yet, if there was one it probably sold in a millisecond. That must say something.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Another...
https://www.microskiff.com/threads/2017-cayo-173-center-console.48612/


----------



## tbnolefan (Feb 2, 2017)

I think JB pissed in crboggs cereal at some point.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

tbnolefan said:


> I think JB pissed in crboggs cereal at some point.


*lol* I think maybe tbnolefan has an issue with someone who doesn't hang off the Cayo jock or post like a Cayo fan boy?

I have a Cayo SUP and have met JB at SWC events. Good dude. No reason for me to have any issues with him or his boats.

Comparing and contrasting the 173 and the 180 shouldn't constitute bashing the manufacturer or the quality of the boat. If more buyers understand the difference between them maybe you'll see fewer 173s in the used market from guys who want something "bigger" or able to carry that "third passenger". They should have bought 180s from the jump. 

Personally, I'd be best suited with a 173 tiller. Its more of a winter redfish stalker than the 180 is.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

If there is one thing I have learned over the last few years it's there is a cross section of sport fisherman who are _always _wanting a bigger boat_. 
_
I'm sure some people bought the 173 because it cost less money, but then used boats started selling for more than they paid so why not sell it and get a 180? Personally the 180 was never on my radar. That third person can get his own boat or stay at home.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Str8-Six said:


> And just to keep the fire lit.... I have not seen 1 Evox for sale yet, if there was one it probably sold in a millisecond. That must say something.


I've never seen one for sale either. In fact, I've never even seen one. Have any sold? Lot of Marquesas around these parts though


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> If there is one thing I have learned over the last few years it's there is a cross section of sport fisherman who are _always _wanting a bigger boat_.
> _
> I'm sure some people bought the 173 because it cost less money, but then used boats started selling for more than they paid so why not sell it and get a 180? Personally the 180 was never on my radar. That third person can get his own boat or stay at home.


That's why I have 2 boats a micro and a flats boat.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

I am gonna wet test the 180 next month. how it runs and poles will help me make my decision. I have seen wild variations in fit and finish from different "high end" builders, as well as rigging that looked like it was done by elementary school children. In talking to several captains, guides and fisherman I know there is no perfect boat for everyone, it is simply what works best for the owner.


----------

